# Looking at building a cab for the 990



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Was looking for ideas of building a cabin for the 990 or a way to keep a bit warmer and out of the wind while plowing. I aquired a bunch of galvenized steel and brackets and gussets from the marine outfit I work at. The hood opens right at my dash which presents a problem for sealing a windshield to. I already have a canopy on the tractor. Any input would be helpful!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Was looking for ideas of building a cabin for the 990 or a way to keep a bit warmer and out of the wind while plowing. I aquired a bunch of galvenized steel and brackets and gussets from the marine outfit I work at. The hood opens right at my dash which presents a problem for sealing a windshield to. I already have a canopy on the tractor. Any input would be helpful!


Not too familiar with your tractor, but here is something that may work. Build your cab with the windshield hinged from the top supported by two gas shocks. Use neoprene rubber to seal around the engine hood. The windshield opens up out of the way allowing the engine hood to swing open. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

One more sketch to give you an idea where the neoprene attaches, when windshield is opened. The lower glass and frames would be stationary to the floor boards and cab frame. If you want, you could extend the top peice of neoprene the full with of the windshield frame. The engine hood should open freely! Hope this helps some. Bye


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Try and cut your pieces, first out of paper, then out of bristle board or card board and you'll be able to trim your pieces for a real nice fit before you cut up the expensive stuff!


----------



## thirdroc17 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice drawings! While I'm looking at a smaller tractor, I've been wanting to build a cab for snow duty for some time, and I might incorporate the hinged windshield myself.

My questions have always been not only the how, but where to find, the appropriate materials for connected the various odd shapes of, probably plexiglass, to the frame? It seems like it should ride in some kind of rubberish seal rather than be screwed directly to the steal. But how to attach the seal, and where to find the seal...

Nope, I am no body man. Not all that great with tin, etc., but I'd still like it to look at least half way like it belongs there. So many home built cabs look like just that, home half built.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

THanks BB. I have access to lots of rubber belting and galvinized steel, and I spray bedliner here at work with their equipment at the marina. I was looking at hooking up to the loader assembly a bit too, but if moves quite a bit on account of it being removable.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> THanks BB. I have access to lots of rubber belting and galvinized steel, and I spray bedliner here at work with their equipment at the marina. I was looking at hooking up to the loader assembly a bit too, but if moves quite a bit on account of it being removable.


If you could post three pictures of your tractor( Front, Side, and Rear) then I could better advise you on options to build. Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

pogobill said:


> Try and cut your pieces, first out of paper, then out of bristle board or card board and you'll be able to trim your pieces for a real nice fit before you cut up the expensive stuff!


Great idea Bill, would save time and money!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

thirdroc17 said:


> Nice drawings! While I'm looking at a smaller tractor, I've been wanting to build a cab for snow duty for some time, and I might incorporate the hinged windshield myself.
> 
> My questions have always been not only the how, but where to find, the appropriate materials for connected the various odd shapes of, probably plexiglass, to the frame? It seems like it should ride in some kind of rubberish seal rather than be screwed directly to the steal. But how to attach the seal, and where to find the seal...
> 
> Nope, I am no body man. Not all that great with tin, etc., but I'd still like it to look at least half way like it belongs there. So many home built cabs look like just that, home half built.


The rubber seals can be purchased at any auto glass shop. Here is a windshield frame that I made from a thin sheet of aluminum, 1" angle, pop rivets, and s/s screws. Had the glass shop cut and install the glass. I use a marine wiper motor and arm. Hope this helps you some. Bye


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That windscreen looks like it's supposed to be there! Great job BB!
The reason I suggested bristle board, is because that's what I did when I had to build a windsheild for my 1963 Arkansas Traveller Comet boat. Couldn't get a replacement so had to make my own. Fine tuned it with the bristle board, used that for a template, and the used a heat gun to mold the windshield around the corners. Worked Great!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Bill, what a great job you did on that boat windscreen! You hit my magic spot when you put up pictures of boats,. What size engine are you running and what's the length of your vessel? Got any more pictures of it?


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey. I know some JDs have curved glass doors on their cabs that go round the corner.Another way would be to build the side door so it has the frame extend over to the center on the front.With both sides done this way(joining it the middle)you could open both sides abit to lift your hood. One could be semi fixed so its solid for the one most opened to seal against.The joining line down the center where your looking might not be good but I just thought I would throw the Idea out there to be discussed.


----------

